# Needing Help on Creating a simple and easy Prep List



## ndchef (Sep 29, 2012)

I looking for some feedback on what is a simply way to create a easy to read prep list for my staff. Should I break it down by station or by menu item? I've had preplist in the past but I was the one always filling them out and writing out what to do. I want to make one so nothing will get missed for days i might not be there.  If you could please give me some feedback. Maybe a way you do it.


----------



## adamburgerdavis (Apr 2, 2012)

One way I've learned to do it is physically make an item and write down each thing you use.

For example Veal Picatta:
Heat pan with CLARIFIED BUTTER.
Place POUNDED VEAL SCALLOPINE in heated pan and brown on both sides then remove.
Wipe excess fat out of pan with NO LINT PAPER TOWELS.
Add CAPERS, BRUNOISE SHALLOTS, MINCED GARLIC to hot pan and sweat.
Deglaze with LEMON JUICE and WHITE WINE.
Reduce to almost au sec and take off of heat and swirl in WHOLE BUTTER.

There you have all the ingredients needed to make the dish. I'd imagine you could spare one of each item in order to make a perfect prep list. You could even feed these dishes to your FOH so they know what they're selling and what goes into it in case of allergies.

Hope this helps!


----------



## adamburgerdavis (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh crap. After swirl butter....SEASON to taste!!!!!!

I can't believe I forgot that.


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you mean a recipe procedure type guide? Like a three ring binder anyone can go to, to recreate an item?

When I hear  "Prep List" I think of a list of what needs to be prepped for the day for service that evening.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

AdamBurgerDavis said:


> One way I've learned to do it is physically make an item and write down each thing you use.
> For example Veal Picatta:
> Heat pan with CLARIFIED BUTTER.
> Place POUNDED VEAL SCALLOPINE in heated pan and brown on both sides then remove.
> ...


good "list"

I make it basically the same way, except keep some of the fat in the pan, and I use a touch of cream to finish it.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

I do prep lists by station. Each station should have its own prep list with every item that needs to be prepped and set up on the station on that list.

The top of your list should show what station the list is for and have blank spaces to fill in the "date", the "day of week", and the "employee name".

The body of your list should consist of 8 columns. These columns are: ingredient, amount on hand, par levels - sun. thru thur. (or whatever your slower days of week are), par levels - fri & sat (busy days), amount to prep, shelf life, utensil (for portioning), comments (for extra prep instructions).

The kitchen manager or chef creates the prep lists and sets the par levels for every item on every station, adding in the prep for the day on features. The employee running that station does the math and figures out how much to prep. Until they have mastered prep, the employee should be getting their prep lists every shift, filling them out, prepping, then signing and turning them in to the KM or chef. The KM or chef should be inspecting every employee's prep including verifying they have the right utensil to properly portion every item, every shift until the employee has proven themself, then should still inspect it randomly on occasion. This is a good time for them also to verify that coolers are clean and at temp and all prep containers are dated and rotated.

Preparing for a shift is 90% of the battle of running a successful service. Prepping should be given the appropriate level of attention to make sure service goes smooth.

You should consider joining RestaurantOwner.com. They have organizational tools like prep and cleaning lists available for download for members. Using a template would save you a ton of time over creating your own spreadsheets from scratch.


----------



## ummwaterstock (Sep 30, 2012)

My last job I worked at the prep list were broken down by station.  Also get your cooks in the habit of making a time line once they know what is needed for the day to prep.  I would typically group things together like blanching, knife cuts, butchery, etc.  So while your blanching your also your prepping a sauce and doing knife cuts.  I hope that made sense.

Now I work in catering.  I get my event sheets every week and make main prep list for each day.  Then break those down and give certain ppl certain tasks, meanwhile having them do smaller events at the same time.  But teaching your staff to use timelines while prepping is pretty key in my book.

good day,


----------



## ndchef (Sep 29, 2012)

Perfect! thats what i was looking for. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ritual30 (Sep 27, 2012)

> I want to make one so nothing will get missed for days i might not be there.


idk, i kinda think that of utmost importance is that you have a crew/ brigade that, ultimately, knows how to cook. you know, like, them knowing common sense type things that come with experience. training them appropriately, the way you cook, would help out in prepping out the way you want it.

i currently cook for a place that, imo, needs a little help in this area. 

this is an 'area' that is left as a managerial type of acquisition and is only as good as the management. when the management fails to have an appropriately trained staff, the overall efficiency of a kitchen suffers. potentially, and often times, inevitably, leading to poor product, poor moral, and a battered reputation.

know your staff, what they are good at, and what you can do to keep it all 'focused'. having everyone on the same page, as far as what _your_ goals are imperative.

imo, though, having people _see _what you _see _is a rare commodity..


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I break it down by the station. Simply because there is one person responsible for that station, and the buck ends with him or her . They can't blame anyone else for their mishaps. All of the recipes and formulas are in the computer which they have access to

. Download the recipe and it tells them all the ingredients, quantities , times and prep methods. They then proceed.now you have eliminated""Oh I didn't know"")

In other words I try to make everything idiot-proof. (I learned this system from Mc Donalds many. many years ago) and it worked for them and works for me. You sure don't knock success.

They can even download day before if they want to study it.


----------

